# Any Mixed bodybuilding competitions in Scotland?



## Stevens (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi 

I am a 29 year old male amature bodybuilder.

I do not have the muscle-boundness to compete against males in a bodybuild competition but think that I could compete against females in a bodybuilng competition.

If you know of any mixed bodybuilding competitions in Scotland please display contact details 
date & time 
cost of entry thanks

THANKS

Stevens


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe Sam could help you. She's from there.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 10, 2008)

Men and women are on differnt playing fields for a reason. You should just work up to being able to play with the men bro.


----------



## Stevens (Apr 10, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Maybe Sam could help you. She's from there.



Please could you supply Sam's email aDdress for me.


thanks

STUART


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Men and women are on differnt playing fields for a reason. You should just work up to being able to play with the men bro.



 I agree completely. I don't know much about competing but i'd be amazed if there are any mixed competitions like the sort you're describing.

You want to check out NABBA - National Amateur Bodybuilding Association for upcoming competitions in the UK. There is one in Edinburgh on the 10th May. 

Where about in the land of the brave are you from?


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Stevens said:


> Please could you supply Sam's email aDdress for me.
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...


 
Yes, here it is...

Sam-love-you-long-time@high-class-callgirls4hire.com

However, don't expect a fast response, she's a busy girl. Very popular too....


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Yes, here it is...
> 
> Sam-love-you-long-time@high-class-callgirls4hire.com
> 
> However, don't expect a fast response, she's a busy girl. Very popular too....



Almost died laughing ...


----------



## Stevens (Apr 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Almost died laughing ...



please explain what you mean by this.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 11, 2008)

Stevens said:


> please explain what you mean by this.


 Well Steve It's certainly possible for her to die while laughing -- probably by choking on something. But we were unable to find any documented evidence of someone literally "laughing to death."


In fact, recent research suggests laughing is actually very good for you. According to the Indiana University School of Medicine, laughing helps relax tense muscles, lowers blood pressure, and even burns calories. Humor and laughter is also becoming increasingly popular as a form of psychiatric therapy. Look out, FuFu. 

Cardiologists at the University of Maryland Medical Center found that people with heart disease are 40% less likely to laugh in a given situation than people without heart disease. The key here seems to be stress reduction; stress impairs the production of endothelial cells, which form a protective lining in our blood vessels. A weak endothelium can lead to hardened arteries and, quite literally, a hardened heart. 
 What exactly is laughter? As HowStuffWorks explains, laughter is a physiological response that's triggered by the limbic system, or the part of the brain that governs motivation and emotional behaviors. During laughter, the epiglottis constricts the larynx, restricting our ability to breathe. That's why a really good joke can sometimes seem pretty dangerous much like the one Goob just told us -- but thankfully Sams  breathing instinct took over and she lived to laugh another day.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't take it personally man, but that just seems like pussying out to me.

Please excuse the delicious pun.

And that one .

Alllll riiiiight.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Well Steve It's certainly possible for her to die while laughing -- probably by choking on something. But we were unable to find any documented evidence of someone literally "laughing to death."
> 
> 
> In fact, recent research suggests laughing is actually very good for you. According to the Indiana University School of Medicine, laughing helps relax tense muscles, lowers blood pressure, and even burns calories. Humor and laughter is also becoming increasingly popular as a form of psychiatric therapy. Look out, FuFu.
> ...


 

 Another weapon in Min0's humour armoury emerges....


----------

